# HDR gone crazy



## greybeard (Aug 12, 2014)

Not what I was wanting but kinda of cool anyway.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 12, 2014)

Weird.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 12, 2014)

Super weird. Almost looks like the colors were flipped


----------



## ristretto (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like a David Bowie video from 1980.
"Ashes to Ashes.."


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 12, 2014)

Invert wo


----------



## timor (Aug 12, 2014)

greybeard said:


> Not what I was wanting but kinda of cool anyway.


 Olly smoke ! End of the world is coming !


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 12, 2014)

OP- You owe me a new set of eyes.


----------



## BenT (Aug 12, 2014)

hmmmm :/ Don't like it very much... The ground is way to bright it hurts my eyes xD 
But experimenting is the way to succes!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 12, 2014)

BenT said:


> hmmmm :/ Don't like it very much... The ground is way to bright it hurts my eyes xD
> But experimenting is the way to succes!



Better?


----------



## BenT (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a lot better for my eyes!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 13, 2014)

define "kinda cool"


----------



## 407370 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey it is good to try something different once in a while.

Weird is OK.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> define "kinda cool"


It appeals to me in a weird sort of way.


----------



## NTD Photography (Sep 26, 2014)

opzz


----------

